# Blazer vanes on aluminum arrows



## RJK (Apr 6, 2006)

I shoot XX75 2413 aluminum arrows fletched with 4" feathers. I am thinking about switching to 2 1/2" Bohning Blazer vanes. Does anyone know if you can use blazer vanes on aluminum arrows without compromising broadhead grouping? I have only seen blazers used on carbon arrows, that is why I wonder if they will work on aluminums. Thanks for the help.


----------



## cobo (Feb 5, 2003)

I use Blazers on my 2315 X7's for shooting spots. Work great!


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

I have used the 2" blazers on aluminum 2315's. I had four on though. There is no such thing as a 2-1/2" blazer. There are 1-1/2" Mini-blazers. I don't think you will have any problem at all if you walk back tune the bow and follow Easton's Tuning Guide concerning broadhead and field point shooting.


----------



## RJK (Apr 6, 2006)

Sorry I should have said 2 inch, not 2 1/2 inch.


----------

